# Cancun Area December 3 - 8



## am1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Looking for a place in Cancun/Playa Del Carmen for December 3 - 8 or part of that.  Needs to sleep 5.  

Was hoping one of the Wyndham resorts would come through but so far nothing.  We do not want all inclusive as we will be doing that the week before.


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 28, 2016)

am1 said:


> Looking for a place in Cancun/Playa Del Carmen for December 3 - 8 or part of that.  Needs to sleep 5.
> 
> Was hoping one of the Wyndham resorts would come through but so far nothing.  We do not want all inclusive as we will be doing that the week before.


Hi, I didn't know wyndham has resorts in Cancun?  Can you please share the names ..thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 28, 2016)

There are some 2BR Grand Mayan Riviera Maya available in II getaways for only $799. Cheaper if you are gold or platinum.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 28, 2016)

Same or similar units are on RCI this morning - 21 TPU 

Am1 - these were not there when you originally posted . There were just a couple of master suites( hotel rooms)

I think Vidanta updated their reservation "book"/ occupancy level , in a similar manner to airlines or hotels - and adds units that are "developer deposits "
on an ongoing basis . 

Hope you already found something


----------

